
Feed2tweet 0.7, your RSS to Twitter tool, released - carlchenet
https://github.com/chaica/feed2tweet/releases/tag/0.7
======
shazamfr
How do you find the credentials you have in the .ini file?

~~~
carlchenet
You need to create a Twitter app before using Feed2tweet. Have a look at the
documentation here :
[http://feed2tweet.readthedocs.io/en/latest/configure.html](http://feed2tweet.readthedocs.io/en/latest/configure.html)

